# equivalent shazam pour la video?



## xavax (25 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,
existe t'il une application qui sait reconnaitre les videos comme shazam le fait avec la musique? J'avais entendu parler de ca un jour mais je ne sais pas si c'est sorti finalement.
Merci d'avance


----------



## MiTh (27 Janvier 2013)

Si c'est pour des vidéos de manière générale, c'est pas faisable.

Pour des morceaux de film, quel intérêt ?


----------

